# shining non è solo un film.....



## Minerva (18 Giugno 2012)

Chi ama Kubrick _deve_ vedere questo folle docu passato alla Semaine de la critique. Chi ama _Shining_, in particolare. Gli autori hanno illustrato tutte le leggende metropolitane, le letture esoteriche, le coincidenze che nel tempo si sono accumulate. Diciamo nella_ Room 237 _dell’Overlook Hotel, quella in cui Jack Nicholson incontra il cadavere vivente. Voi non lo sapevate ma _Shining_ è un film sulla distruzione della Nazione Indiana. Non solo l’hotel è costruito su un antico cimitero pellerossa, ma se guardate bene nei ripostigli troverete con quanta insistenza Nicholson passa vicino alle scatole del prodotto Calumet! _Shining_ è un film sull’olocausto degli ebrei! Perché? Perché Nicholson usa una macchina per scrivere Adler, tedesca, che vuol dire aquila e ha un logo simile a quello dei nazisti. Perché Nicholson quando cerca di entrare nel bagno di Wendy con l’accetta sembra il lupo cattivo alle prese coi tre porcellini, e quel nazistofilo di Disney traveste il lupo da venditore di spazzole ebreo! Resistete. Avete notato quando Nicholson va al colloquio per avere il lavoro quanto Kubrick si soffermi su un portacarte da scrivania? Se fermate il fotogramma al momento giusto sembrerà un’erezione uscita dai calzoni di un attore! Dunque Kubrick in _Shining_ nasconde problemi sessuali, e la vera storia dell’allunaggio (mai andato l’uomo sulla Luna: hanno chiamato Kubrick a fare un falso perché era stato bravino con _2001, Odissea nello spazio). _E che film va a vedere Tom Cruise in_ Eyes Wide Shut_? _Shining! _E avete controllato com’è disposta la moquette prima e dopo che il ragazzino vede ritornare la palla lanciata dall’entità? E avete provato a giocare con le cifre delle stanze? E l’avete visto il viso di Kubrick nelle nuvole nei titoli di testa nei cieli del Colorado?

	
	
		
		
	


	




*Shining* è sempre tacciato dall'immaginario collettivo come il film horror per eccellenza, anche se qualche amante del genere devia per ovvie ragioni verso* L'esorcista*. Questo film però non è solo un'opera d'arte o un prodotto di sicuro fascino, ma anche un cofanetto pieno zeppo di simbolismi e messaggi occulti e occultati. *Stanley Kubrick* nel 1980 realizza questo immenso film di genere inserendo, ormai è risaputo, richiami ad avvenimenti successi nell'arco della storia. *Room 237 di Rodney Ascher* presentato a Cannes, nella sezione Quinzaine des Realizateurs, è un film di montaggio che spiega i veri messaggi che Kubrick ha voluto esprimere nell'opera. Dall'*Overlook Hotel* alla stanza 237 che quando il piccolo Danny apre, scatena, come fosse un vaso di Pandora, tutto il male racchiuso in quello sperduto posto, mentre Jack scatena la sua furia al ritmo di “Il mattino ha l'oro in bocca”.

Questo film secondo Ascher non racchiuderebbe fotogrammi nascosti o *messaggi subliminali*, ma piccoli dettagli che appaiono e scompaiono, come il volto di Kubrick tra le nuvole, quello di *Hitler* e persino un'erezione. Sintomaticamente, nel profondo, il film parla dei soprusi subiti dagli *Indiani d'America e dell'Olocausto* protratto sugli Ebrei. Punto principale però è la teoria secondo cui l'allunaggio sia frutto della fantasia dello stesso regista che girò le sequenze dello *sbarco nel 1969*. La Room 237 è proprio l'indizio principale, infatti la stanza 237 è anche chiamata *Moon Room*, ovvero la stanza della Luna. Un passaggio obbligatorio questo film, per chi ama Kubrick e Shining, ma un doveroso omaggio per chi non ha ancora conosciuto la maestria di questo genio che non lasciava nulla al caso.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3t60oY0TbTU&feature=player_embedded


----------

